# problem solved i enjoy boost



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

A big thanks to all guys, i was loosing boost from turbo because my assistant left the wastegate loose.I enjoy boost now the car goes like hell and tomorrow i will put it to 1bar :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

make sure you have enough fuel sustem upgrades to handle 1 bar of boost!


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> make sure you have enough fuel sustem upgrades to handle 1 bar of boost!


don't worry my friend my extra injector is 550cc and i can ajust it to spray from 1ms to 18ms depending on the boost and rpm :thumbup:


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

What are you using to control the extra 550cc injector? I saw on another topic that you got the injector from a 2500 SAAB but you did not mention what is controlling it.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

Mervic said:


> What are you using to control the extra 550cc injector? I saw on another topic that you got the injector from a 2500 SAAB but you did not mention what is controlling it.


i have mention it i control it with a unit that measures boost rpm and lamda sensor its called midi v3.1 and its programable


----------

